# so we've got a bit of a quandry here...



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

So, we get a call from an angry customer on Wednesday complaining that their dog had been hit on the street twice by passing cars. We had been at the house on Monday all day, as well as a subcontractor whom we hired. I don't know exactly the sequence of events, but it was decided that either we or the subcontractor left the gate open. I believe upon investigation of the day's proceedings, it was decided that the sub was last one out of the yard where the gate was left open. 

Now, we've been asked to send back the $1200 check and to cover the $600+ of vet bills. 

The boss's choice here was to pay the bills and buy his peace of mind that she won't bad-mouth us. Word of mouth advertising usually doesn't have a price tag, but in this case, the price is roughly $1800. 

What would you do?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Made them secure any pets, I will not be responsible for loose pets. I have ran over them.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

SlickRick said:


> Made them secure any pets.



^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Cows and horses I can deal with, you open and close the gate each time you go through.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Just buy them a new dog and ask for the damaged one. Prolly be cheaper than the vet bills.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Plumbersteve said:


> So, we get a call from an angry customer on Wednesday complaining that their dog had been hit on the street twice by passing cars. We had been at the house on Monday all day, as well as a subcontractor whom we hired. I don't know exactly the sequence of events, but it was decided that either we or the subcontractor left the gate open. I believe upon investigation of the day's proceedings, it was decided that the sub was last one out of the yard where the gate was left open.
> 
> Now, we've been asked to send back the $1200 check and to cover the $600+ of vet bills.
> 
> ...


Why send the money back?, they won't call again anyway.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

What if someone else opened the gate?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

SlickRick said:


> Cows and horses I can deal with, you open and close the gate each time you go through.


I heard a contractor say he would spray paint a white ladder design across the gate area and the cows wouldn't cross. Never tried it.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Apparently it was a yappy dog. I've got a friend with a yappy dog who would be happy to donate it. lol


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Gettinit said:


> I heard a contractor say he would spray paint a white ladder design across the gate area and the cows wouldn't cross. Never tried it.


I guess they would think it was a cattle guard?

But cow's are expensive and it prolly would not just be 1 or 2 looking for greener grass.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

If you're going to agree to pay for anything, why not just pay for the $600 vet bill. Why do they want the $1200 back for the work that was done? Sounds like they're trying to capitalize and they won't call you back anyway seeing that they want the money back for the job done.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Plumbersteve said:


> So, we get a call from an angry customer on Wednesday complaining that their dog had been hit on the street twice by passing cars. We had been at the house on Monday all day, as well as a subcontractor whom we hired. I don't know exactly the sequence of events, but it was decided that either we or the subcontractor left the gate open. I believe upon investigation of the day's proceedings, it was decided that the sub was last one out of the yard where the gate was left open.
> 
> Now, we've been asked to send back the $1200 check and to cover the $600+ of vet bills.
> 
> ...


Sad deal getting a pet hurt.
You said you got the call on Wednesday and you were at the house on Monday.
Seems kind of fishy that they didn't call for 2 days.:yes:

I would want to look at the Vet bill to confirm the date and time.

Even if the dates and time line up , who's to say the water or gas company didn't let the dog out while reading the meter ?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

They could also be at fault, kids, teenager, friends. I personally wouldn't give them anything back being that you were there Monday and they called on Wednesday.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Seems very suspect.
#1 please provide video evidence that shows who is responsible.
#2 I did however see a guy looking over your gate as we drove off down the road and though nothing of it as I think he was your neighbor...
#3 why would you leave your dog running around when contractors are walking in and out all day.
#4 is that the dog the was bothering workmen all day and was a pita.

I have been bitten a few times by small dogs and very large dogs.

I now tell the owners I bite back if bitten by "their" pets.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Not in my job description to secure pets, sneaky ones or otherwise.


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

What if the dog just ran away, would they want you to look for it until found? I bet he want run out in the street again sad though


----------



## High-plumbing (Jan 8, 2012)

I have been bit twice by dogs. Took a page from direct tv. Company policy requires all pets be confined to an area away from any work for the duration of the service call.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

One thing I've learned about city folk is that most don't seem to know what gates are for: they never seem to close them after they open them.

One thing I've learned about city dogs is that they are usually sneaky gate crashers.

one + one = a hole in your pocket unfortunately 



I like the several suggestions about a new company policy involving pets going forward from here. I think I'll bring it up at our next shop meeting.


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Plumbersteve I wouldnt have paid it. Why wednesday and dog hurt on monday? I was told by a customer once that her dog is usually nice as it was bitting me. Her dog would stop when it got used t me. I left and h/o couldnt understand y.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

This is the 2nd report of gates being left open and pets escaping within a short period of time.

Company policy - H.O.'s responsibility to secure pets while workers are on site PERIOD!


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

My wife left the back door open on the weekend.

I went outside and got run over by my GoldenDoodle.

I haven't been out since - I'm not stupid.


*******

I'd pay the vet bill if it checks out legit but, no way would I refund for work done.

*******


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Phat Cat said:


> This is the 2nd report of gates being left open and pets escaping within a short period of time.
> 
> Company policy - H.O.'s responsibility to secure pets while workers are on site PERIOD!


 thats our policy also. i tell the ho when we r working there is enough to worry about. we need the doors open and unlocked! please be responsible for your pet. i like dogs, but they r like kids. you cant trust them.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Its just sad that HO see us as a fast buck or free work. Not that we shouldnt be responsable for what we do. But to leave a dog running around while workers are there is stupid. Why not put the kids in the pool and expect us to watch them there too.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Ive been asked to "keep an eye on the kids while I run to the market...."


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

We're not babysitters.. Your doing a job tell HO take care of his pet better. Put the dam dog on a chain or keep him in a room with the door closed..


----------



## voltatab (Jan 2, 2010)

Why aren't you making the sub you hired pay for the vet bill, if it was determined he did it? Yes in hindsight the HO should take care of pets and all that, I totally agree. but whats happened happened, and your in a situation where you didn't address the issue first about what to do with the animal. So yeah sucks but it's on you guys in a way...in my own humble opinion. Whipping out your invoice and showing the small print that says your not responsible Is one way to try and get off the hook, but small print doesn't mean much if you don't address or handle these situations up front to a HO. 
At the least your sub is at fault you said? Then I'd make him pay or I'd split the bill w the sub if possible at least. But keep the check. You still get paid for your work. 
I'm a word of mouth company as well so I get the dilemma of paying the HO.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

For residential unless the house is vacant someone needs r to be home. I am not responsible for their personal property, and they need to check the work, and their property upon my departure.


----------

